# Rope hooks



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

where can I find Rope hooks for the rub rail on my flat bed


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hooks*

I get mine at Utility Trailer co., which is a semi trailer mfg. and repair outfit. They have straight hooks and pigtail. Also all the other stuff like winches, d rings, clevis', etc. for truck beds.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

We made ours with steel shaft and a blowtorch. Rebar works good but you have to smooth it out.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*where can I find Rope hooks*

Consider using 3" straps and the wench that goes on the rail because they will save you a lot of time.
Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Ropes are way faster if you know the right knot. 1/4"-5/16" rod cut 4" long. Put 1" into vise from top, clamp tight, and pound over(rod) jaw. Weld to bed on underside of side sill. Chain links also work by cutting them to form a "U", weld them on bed underside, then bend them open a little. I made mine. 50 of them took 45 min. to cut and bend from 1/4" round stock using visegrip pliers and a 5/16" hole 1" in from the edge in platesteel for my bending jig. Weld them every 6"-8" along the side rail.


----------

